# The Aesthetics Pleasure



## MarioQ (Apr 11, 2021)

Excuse me if I'm off topic, but one thing that surprised me about growing paphios is that they're very photogenic. It is not only the flowers, but the various stages of their growth. I find this spike so beautiful. It reminds me of a heliconia or a bird of paradise flower. Can you guess what it is? One clue: it's a primary hybrid...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2021)

I also enjoy developing spikes and buds. Full of life and joy although it sometimes turns out to be a painful and disappointing end. 
All part of the fun, I guess. 
Is this Robinianum?? One parent has to be either lowii or haynaldianum, right?


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 11, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I also enjoy developing spikes and buds. Full of life and joy although it sometimes turns out to be a painful and disappointing end.
> All part of the fun, I guess.
> Is this Robinianum?? One parent has to be either lowii or haynaldianum, right?



But after all, it is a learning experience.
Not Robinianum (_Paphiopedilum_ _lowii_ × _Paphiopedilum_ _parishii_) but one parent is haynaldianum . Well, that the tag says, but first flowering plant. So we will see...

Thanks for your lines.

Mario


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2021)

Toni Semple?


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2021)

Very interesting photo. The idea of the aesthetics of growing things is wonderful.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 17, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Toni Semple?



No Toni Sample (lowii x haynaldianum) Well, we will see when open... soon. The tag says Lebaudyanum (haynaldianum 'Jeanie' x 'Orchid Inn' x philippinense) Very Filipino! (both species are from Philippines).


----------

